# Transducer placement



## jethro (Oct 2, 2018)

I am having an unreal time trying to get my transducer placed in a spot that doesn't throw water all over my motor. I have installed a ducer mounting plate so I can move it all over and have this summer moved it no less than 10 times. I have put it as low as possible and as high as it can go, and all it does is throw water all over my engine. Drives me bonkers. Is this just how the Lowrance ducers are? If so I am going back to Humminbird. Literally have had it 6" above the bottom plane of the boat and it still throws water all into the splashwell and all over the side of the outboard. There are literally 20 holes in this mounting plate. It only takes a minute to change it so everytime I go to launch the boat I try a different location. I've just about had it. How is it possible that it can be 6" above the bottom plane of the boat and still be touching the water at 45mph? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Brian121804 (Oct 2, 2018)

I feel your pain. I finally made a ~4" x 4" splash guard out of some scrap aluminum & mounted it just above my transducer.

I think this guys solution is cool:
https://www.thehulltruth.com/boatin...easy-fix-tranducer-spraying-water-engine.html


----------



## DaleH (Oct 2, 2018)

Could a strake to the right of it (facing fwd) be throwing water ‘sideways’ onto it?


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 2, 2018)

A similar issue that has been covered before is that the transducer throws up a rooster tail. This is usually caused by the gap between the actual transducer and the mounting bracket. The solution is to plug that gap. Humminbird transducers use a rubber plug to accomplish that (you are probably familiar if you had HB before). 

Not sure if this is what is causing your problem, but if so, the fix is pretty simple.

Edit: Added the pic below to clarify. It is the gap pointed to by the arrow that will cause the rooster tail. Plug this with whatever and it will go away.


----------



## ProduceMan (Oct 2, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> A similar issue that has been covered before is that the transducer throws up a rooster tail. This is usually caused by the gap between the actual transducer and the mounting bracket. The solution is to plug that gap. Humminbird transducers use a rubber plug to accomplish that (you are probably familiar if you had HB before).
> 
> Not sure if this is what is causing your problem, but if so, the fix is pretty simple.
> 
> Edit: Added the pic below to clarify. It is the gap pointed to by the arrow that will cause the rooster tail. Plug this with whatever and it will go away.


 
Plug with whatever is what I did. Mummified mine with several wraps of electrical tape, did the trick and is holding up 9 mos later. If it's one of those long-ass transducers then I don't know what the fix is.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 3, 2018)

i did this . it wasn't cheap,but it was worth every penny.no splash,plenty of flex.


----------



## jethro (Oct 5, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Could a strake to the right of it (facing fwd) be throwing water ‘sideways’ onto it?



There are no strakes on the bottom of this hull at all. Plus I've moved it all over the place, left, right, up and down. No less than 10 times.


----------



## jethro (Oct 5, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> A similar issue that has been covered before is that the transducer throws up a rooster tail. This is usually caused by the gap between the actual transducer and the mounting bracket. The solution is to plug that gap. Humminbird transducers use a rubber plug to accomplish that (you are probably familiar if you had HB before).
> 
> Not sure if this is what is causing your problem, but if so, the fix is pretty simple.
> 
> Edit: Added the pic below to clarify. It is the gap pointed to by the arrow that will cause the rooster tail. Plug this with whatever and it will go away.



Yeah, I thought that too, so I filled that entire area with hot glue. It's not that. I have a Humminbird transducer on my other boat, it works beautifully. I am actually probably going to change out to a Humminbird transducer so I can just use my Helix 5 because it seems to read very well at speed (unlike my Lowrance) and not throw water all over the place.

It's a way worse problem than that, it's throwing GALLONS and GALLONS of water per minute over the motor. And even stranger, it works great when it's just on plane, which is about 22 mph on this boat. When I get over 30 it starts. At 45 mph it's throwing gallons onto the motor.


----------



## eshaw (Oct 5, 2018)

Try running it parallel to the bottom of the boat but not below the hull, that might help. Or maybe you've already tried that.


----------



## jethro (Oct 5, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Try running it parallel to the bottom of the boat but not below the hull, that might help. Or maybe you've already tried that.



Yeah, I put it so the very bottom of the "skimmer" was exactly in line with the bottom of the hull. No dice. At one point I got so frustrated that I put it WAY above the bottom of the hull and it STILL threw water. My next plan of attack is actually to remove the ducer completely and see if there is something else going on. It's mind boggling this problem.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 5, 2018)

*"My next plan of attack is actually to remove the ducer completely and see if there is something else going on. It's mind boggling this problem."*

Man oh man, that is mind boggling. I think your next step is a good idea. Maybe remove the transducer but leave the bracket. If still throwing water, then try it with the bracket removed. At least you will pinpoint what is causing the issue.


----------



## jethro (Oct 6, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> *"My next plan of attack is actually to remove the ducer completely and see if there is something else going on. It's mind boggling this problem."*
> 
> Man oh man, that is mind boggling. I think your next step is a good idea. Maybe remove the transducer but leave the bracket. If still throwing water, then try it with the bracket removed. At least you will pinpoint what is causing the issue.



Right, that's what I'm gonna do. Process of elimination.


----------



## ProduceMan (Oct 7, 2018)

Post #59 in kdgrills link has what could be a very easy and cheap fix, he doesn't say where the cup came from though.


----------



## jethro (Oct 16, 2018)

Just posting an update, the situation improved greatly by moving the transducer backer board up an inch.


----------



## eshaw (Oct 17, 2018)

Have you got a pic of the backer board area? I'm interested in this as a learning experience, kind of a lesson learned type deal. Pics might help others too.


----------



## jethro (Oct 18, 2018)

The picture above is the only one I have right now of it, I'll take one later today and post it tomorrow.


----------

